# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Nasenweg

## grunzl

an denjenigen, der seit anfang des jahres versucht, den weg in eine autobahn zu verwandeln: LASS ES BITTE SEIN!

geröll entfernen, weg verbreitern, schlüsselstelle entschärfen: alles mist!

1. macht der weg genau deshalb spass, weil er nicht zu einfach ist.
2. umso sauberer der weg ist umso mehr wanderer sind dort unterwegs.
3. sollte man sein fahrkönnen dem weg anpassen und nicht umgekehrt.

DANKE!

----------


## robertg202

Schade, ich wollte ihn nächste Woche asphaltieren, damit ich ihn endlich mit dem Rennradl fahren kann...

----------


## WaldlPhil

damit mußt leben grunzl.....am besten man sucht sich was neues,sagt keinem etwas davon und wird zum einsiedler,is besser in der verf.stadt........lg

----------


## ski-grexi

Ja, den (vermutlich) Herren will ich auch zur Rede stellen!
Nicht nur das, der ganze Schodder wird von demjenigen auch noch auf den immer wieder kreuzenden Asphaltwanderweg gekehrt und somit eingesaut, damit ja alle sehen, daß da die netten, lieben Radler daherkommen.Das wird nicht lang gut gehen, wir sind da in einer Stadt und die ist nicht gut auf Radler zu sprechen.
Das interessiert nicht einmal die Grünen.
In Wien ists wirklich momentan nicht sehr lebenswert.

----------


## grunzl

es gibt halt viel zu viele, die sich selbst für das wichtigste halten und hirn- und rücksichstlos unterwegs sind. seits wieder warm ist, und das radl nicht mehr gatschig wird, wachsens raus wie die schwammerl. und was ihnen nicht passt wird passend gemacht. zum kotzen.

leg ma zamm und kauf ma uns an berg.

----------


## Sanchez

> Das interessiert nicht einmal die Grünen.


ahahahaha

----------


## robertg202

Naja - als nicht mehr lebenswert würde ich Wien jetzt trotz unzähliger Vollidioten auf-neben-vor-hinter-unter dem Rad noch nicht bezeichnen....
Aber dem Steine-auf-den-Fußgänger-Weg-kehrer gehörat schon einmal eine Kalibrierungswatschen...

----------


## ski-grexi

> Kalibrierungswatschen...


AHAHAHAHA!!!-gefällt!

----------


## WaldlPhil

nicht nur die zerstörenden biker kriechen wieder aus ihre löcher,auch die die was dagegen haben,leider,und die grünen sind wahrscheinlich die ersten die was dagegen haben :-),werd mich jetzt um was legales kümmern,wird schwer,aber ich spür das da noch was geht in der stadt.........

----------


## Tridente

...um keinen neuen Fred zu beginnen...- wie ist die Schwierigkeit des Nasenwegs einzuschätzen? So zum Vergleich mit bikepark Semmeringabschnitten zb mit der DH-Strecke...?
Gruss Tridente

----------


## grey

Mehr oder weniger flowige dh-strecken mit solchen Trails zu vergleichen ist, finde ich, recht schwierig..

Ich schätz mal S2 mit manchen S3 Stellen www.singletrail-skala.de


Nase ist halt teilweise steil, bisschen rutschig und hat paar Stufen.
Auf der Semmering DH kannst im Zweifelsfall einfach drüber heizen, das geht dort schon allein aus dem Grund nicht, dass dir gern mal Wanderer entgegen kommen können und die Strecke halt (gsd) nicht wie eine Autobahn geshaped ist. Nachdem es dort viele schwer einsehbare Stellen gibt, sollte man das daher sowieso langsamer angehen.


Anninger Tempel finde ich vergleichbar, wennst das zufällig kennst..

Aber solche Strecken-einschätzungen sind sehr subjektiv.  :Wink:

----------


## Tridente

Danke! Morgen geh ichs an- vielleicht hat jemand noch einen Tip wie die Rinne am besten zu fahren ist? Gruss Tridente

----------

